# White's Tree Frog Cloudy Eye



## manda88 (Nov 27, 2009)

Hey all, I've noticed over the past few days that my latest addition, Gammy, has a cloudy eye, I'm wondering if he's been bitten by a cricket/locust as there's a very small mark just at the very edge of his eye which can be seen in the pic, just to the right of where 12 o'clock would be on his eye in the pic is the best way I can describe it!










Is there anything that can be done to treat this or is it a case of leaving it to heal by itself?

Ps yes I know he's missing a hand, hence the name Gammy


----------



## manda88 (Nov 27, 2009)

Anyone?


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Could be a bite, or could be an infection- either way, a safe soothing eye cream may help. Talk to your vet, but in general, the ones used for dogs are ok. in my experience.


----------



## Alex M (May 28, 2008)

Hi 'Manda,

Got your FB message so am having look - unfortunately I can't see the picture on my phone, but I will say it's highly unlikely to be a cricket bite, even less so from a locust. Problem is eye complaints can be caused by so many factors it's impossible to give a conclusive answer. Poor nutrition from improperly gutloaded prey insects, an excess of vitamin A combined with a lack of calcium, plus also unsanitary living conditions are three common causes that are attributed to eye complaints in amphibians - and even thermal burns from near contact with hot bulbs can cause a rupturing of the bloodvessels in the eyeball making it look like it's been splodged with black ink, I have actually witnessed this once myself in juvenile P.sauvagii - if that is the case then the eye will never repair but shouldn't really affect your White's overall quality of life. Just a couple of things for you to mull over, but sorry I can't give a definitive answer - perhaps text me a picture so I can see whether we are looking at a ruptured eyeball or an actual eye infection, hope you well, Al x


----------



## manda88 (Nov 27, 2009)

Cheers both for your replies! He's currently in a Nano Exo Terra with kitchen roll substrate, 5% UV bulb, a shallow water dish, fake plant and heat mat on the side at roughtly 26-28c. Light spray with RO water daily. I'll text you the latest pic now Al, it's looking much worse today, think it's gonna collapse/rupture if I'm honest  he's fine in himself though.


----------



## REDDEV1L (Nov 27, 2008)

I tried fixing this....









with 2x strength Bactyfec baths and honey baths. Also tried swabbing the eye with Manukka Honey, but after looking as though it was getting much better (Started clearing) it is now sunken in and partially closed so looks like the poor bugger has lost it now  (BUT atleast he's eating like a horse)


----------



## Tehanu (Nov 12, 2006)

It's an ulceration of the whole eye surface. It can be caused by simple trauma rather than anything more sinister 

You could treat with chloramphenicol (Tubilux) or ofloxacin (Exocin) drops, the Tubilux can be bought over the counter but the Exocin would need a vet prescription 

My experience is that when they look like yours there is a good chance of recovery but that animal may always experience reoccurring ulcerations there, when they look like RED's example the eye is usually lost.

Could we see another pic of Gammy? His legs look a little bendy from this angle


----------



## manda88 (Nov 27, 2009)

REDDEV1L said:


> I tried fixing this....
> image
> 
> with 2x strength Bactyfec baths and honey baths. Also tried swabbing the eye with Manukka Honey, but after looking as though it was getting much better (Started clearing) it is now sunken in and partially closed so looks like the poor bugger has lost it now  (BUT atleast he's eating like a horse)


Yep looks exactly like that right now, bless him! Glad to hear he still eats lots 



Saedcantas said:


> It's an ulceration of the whole eye surface. It can be caused by simple trauma rather than anything more sinister
> 
> You could treat with chloramphenicol (Tubilux) or ofloxacin (Exocin) drops, the Tubilux can be bought over the counter but the Exocin would need a vet prescription
> 
> ...


Cheers Lotte, yeah he lost his foot about 3 weeks ago now after it got trapped in the door of an Exo (not by me, may I swiftly add!) As I say I've got him in sterile conditions now so fingers crossed he makes a good recovery, I've been told by a vet that as long as I keep him clean it should just fix itself, rather than potentially stressing him out further by applying ointments etc.


----------



## Alex M (May 28, 2008)

Totally agree with your vet, having seen the pic it's not an uncommon problem at all - whatever you do the outcome will likely be the same, you will be lucky to save the eye - your frog will 99.9% likely lose the sight of it's eye and very likely the eye itself, but it should otherwise live a perfectly healthy life.


----------



## MSID (May 13, 2010)

One of my bullfrogs had an ulcerated eye, started as a scratch and failed to heal. It looked very similar to this. Local vet, not experienced with amphibians but willing to research, gave me Exocin drops (ofloxacin and benzalkonium chloride). Within a few days it was back to normal.


----------

